

Apple's Proposed Multi-touch User Interface System - bensummers
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?983

======
gr366
A number of the ubiquitous Tablet rumor articles have quoted inside sources as
saying the way you interact with it will be what is revolutionary about it.
The patent proposals described in this post would seem to bear that out. (And
would be pretty awesome)

------
fierarul
I wonder if someone at Apple just collects all these tablet day-dreams,
polishes the ideas a bit and then patents them.

This could be a crowd-sourcing business model in itself.

